# How do you advertise your bunnies for sale?



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas for advertising when we have rabbits for sale. So far...this is what I've done (some of which is just today)...


Set up a webpage
Have business cards
Set up a page on facebook for our TinysTexas Legends - I need to do the same for the lops (Puck's Pranksters)
Set up ads with google on hoobly & a bunch of other sites - plus set up ads on facebook (When I got my website w/ the provider - I wound up getting $50 in ad credit for both google and facebook)
I also use hoobly.com to advertise rabbits and in the past I have made up posters to put up at the feed store, etc. (Walmart no longer has their bulletin board in the pet department).

Oh yes - and getting the websites listed on the flemish giant and holland lop national club are my next actions.

Now - to make sure folks know - I'm NOT breeding for the money (ha ha - especially not after putting down a 25% deposit on our building)....but I want to make sure that when I do have rabbits available - I have ways to reach the public since I live in a very small town.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbup you done good... I signed up every pet classifieds in my area.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

but nobody doesnt want adults, They just want babies.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> but nobody doesnt want adults, They just want babies.


I think it depends upon how you word it and how much you've socialized them and trained them.

For instance - if I had a doe I wanted to rehome I'd be saying something like, "Loving adult doe that is litter box trained looking for a home where she can run and play and cuddle in your lap (if she was a cuddler that is)". 

In other words - I'd know enough about the personality of the doe that I'd find something about her that would make people want to see her.

Then again - I'm about to try and do that with my half-flemish litter - the ones I have left. 

Time for me to get creative again!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 1, 2010)

It sounds like you've covered all your bases! Sometimes ads in local TSC stores and the like can help too. Also, see if there is a 4-H group in your area and give them your contact info. 4-Hers are often in need of project animals- new kids join every year!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > but nobody doesnt want adults, They just want babies.
> ...


Around here, people want bunnies that are less then 6 months old to do 4-H, And that is all at the moment. But Thanks though! :big wink:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 1, 2010)

I never advertise rabbits in classifieds. My big fear is that if I do, people will get them for snake food, or for eating. The other problem is that I don't really have any pet rabbits. I find the best results come from working hard to have good quality in your rabbits, and then selling at shows, and from the website. Once you have a good name in your breed, or sell good rabbits to a few people, your name will spread, and people will be scanning the website all the time!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to agree with you. Just like somebody said in my thread. To sell my Harlequin baby for $10.00. I just cant, I'm afraid that its going to be somebodies cheap dinner..


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I have to agree with you. Just like somebody said in my thread. To sell my Harlequin baby for $10.00. I just cant, I'm afraid that its going to be somebodies cheap dinner..


I wasn't trying to say you should sell him for $10. What I was trying to show was that if you had a price of $20 - you'd probably want to go about half of that for him.

So if you were selling for $50 - you'd ask $25 for him (unless he's superbly marked).

Sorry if I gave you the impression you should ask for $10...that wasn't what I meant. I just pulled numbers off the top of my head.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

I know.. I'm sorry.. Briana wanted him but she gave me permission to get him a home because she lives 4 hrs away from me. She wanted him/her.. But I just dont know now. I might keep him/her. I just dont know


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with you. Just like somebody said in my thread. To sell my Harlequin baby for $10.00. I just cant, I'm afraid that its going to be somebodies cheap dinner..
> ...


But only ask cheaper for him though?? Its just like the Sable Points now,ect they cant be shown.


----------



## Lishka (Jun 1, 2010)

Could you both drive two hours for her to get him from you?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

She doesnt drive. And her mother is the only one that could get her to her shows.. But I might just keep him/her as a pet.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Rumor has it that someone is pulling a COD on sable points. I need to email and find out more information.

If worse comes to worse - I may know of someone who would pull a COD on them....but it would take talking their husband into it....and cages ... and oh yeah...bunnies.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

but why pull a COD on them?? I know it said about the Tort's. Does that include the Black Torts?? Im glad I didnt get that Sable Point baby when I got this new baby.


----------



## Lishka (Jun 1, 2010)

If someone holds the COD and it gets passed.. well then you could show the little one!! YAY!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> If someone holds the COD and it gets passed.. well then you could show the little one!! YAY!!!


They need to do one for the Harlequin. :hiding:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 1, 2010)

I just wish you didn't have to have 5 years ARBA membership to be able to hold a COD, because so many people with 3 and 4 years would like to do it.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

ahh.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Today is my 5 year anniversary with ARBA.

Also - once the lionheads pass ONE presentation - all of the colors on CODs are able to be shown (at some shows).


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

As far as advertising goes I think you have all the basis covered. The only thing left is word of mouth but that will spread as you sell your rabbits if clients are happy with their experience dealing with you.


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary Peg!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> Happy anniversary Peg!


Thanks - I was originally going to be turning in a COD this month for Chocolate lionheads and the otter lionheads. 

So its sorta hard to think about my anniversary without thinking about the plans I once had.


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

Well cheers to new plans!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> Well cheers to new plans!


Yeah....I think.

I just found out one of my favorite breeders (one of the three I'd go to if I was starting over) - wants to get out of rabbits and is looking for someone he knows already and trusts to possibly buy him out.

He has some of Miss Bea's lines....and his rabbits are awesome. 

IF I was getting back into lionheads and could afford it - I'd buy him out in a heartbeat. 

IF...its always "IF".


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

That sucks, and i sense someone is starting to really think about coming back to lionheads.


----------



## Lishka (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there any way at all that you could make a deal with him Peg?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> That sucks, and i sense someone is starting to really think about coming back to lionheads.




Yeah...I gotta admit - I'm thinking about it. I've been thinking about it for the last month. I keep looking at some of my bucks and going "I wish I had young enough girls for y'all...".

In this case - I'd LOVE to buy his rabbitry out - I know the quality of the stock - I know the integrity of the breeder (who I am wisely NOT naming) - and I would love to have his rabbits.

BUT...I just put down a 25% deposit on a much-needed rabbitry. I need the other 75% by September. 

I don't know how many animals he has - but I'm guessing he's going to want at least $500 - $1000 for them....and I just can't do that now.

The thing is - the more I play with my lionheads lately - the more I miss breeding them.

I know - GO BACK TO PLAYING WITH MY FLEMMIES! (I'm yelling at myself)


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> As far as advertising goes I think you have all the basis covered. The only thing left is word of mouth but that will spread as you sell your rabbits if clients are happy with their experience dealing with you.


Word of mouth sells a lot of rabbits once you've been showing for a while. We never advertise anymore, but nothing stays in the barn long! The Dwarf Hotots usually get snapped up pretty quick when we take them to shows.


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 1, 2010)

Well maybe once you get the bunny barn established you can look into starting small with the lionheads again or if you really miss them maybe you could look at just buying a proven pair from him to ease yourself back in. I am a bad influence  go back to playing with your flemmies lol


----------

